# New Cover Art: Eisenhorn (French)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thought these might be appreciated by fans of Eisenhorn and good artwork, the classic Inquisitor series has been translated into French and given these quite impressive new cover arts. Eisenhorn and Fischig on _Xenos_, Eisenhorn and Ravenor on _Malleus_, and Eisenhorn and Bequin on _Hereticus_.





























LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My god those are amazing, some of, if not the best covers Ive seen on 40K novels. Is this still BL?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

AWESOME - EVERYONE SHOWN EXACTLY AS I PICTURED THEM. Who is the artist?


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm lost for originality here. These covers are stunning! :shok:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit. Those are amazing. :shok:

When can I has them in English?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

What the fuck? Why are these only being released in french?
I mean, I am all for releasing the books in other languages, but those covers look so good!
I hope they release these(or something) for the rest of the non-french speaking fans!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck me. Some of the best covers I've seen! They all look brilliant, in the English versions as well please. Lets see the Ravenor ones now!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I loved the Clint Langley originals, and I love these as well.

Compare them to the... more amateurish (?) covert art of books like 'Treacheries of the Space Marines', 'Sons of Dorn', etc., and I have to wonder why an artist of this caliber wasn't secured instead.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it just me, or does that cover for Xenos make Eisenhorn look a bit like Bruce Campbell?

Overall I like them a lot, especially the natural progression of Eisenhorns appearance and a look at three members of his team.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Is it just me, or does that cover for Xenos make Eisenhorn look a bit like Bruce Campbell?
> 
> Overall I like them a lot, especially the natural progression of Eisenhorns appearance and a look at three members of his team.


Definitely can't see the resemblance there, but on _Malleus_, it looks like perfect face doubles would be Mads Mikkelsen and Tim Roth. Or at least that's my opinion.

Likewise, I also think the natural progression is a very nice touch.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dam it I'm tempted to either Learn French to jusitify having them or simply buying them for "ooooooohhhh shiny" factor. No I don't have any will power, what of it?


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Dam it I'm tempted to either Learn French to jusitify having them or simply buying them for "ooooooohhhh shiny" factor. No I don't have any will power, what of it?


For those who can't - Google translate. :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those pieces of cover art are fecking awesome! :shok:


----------

